# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Cataclysm (AD&D Ravenloft -> PF1 Conversion) OOC Thread

## Darius Vibrtrar

Hello everyone! Congrats on making the cut! Before I toss yall into the mist, I'd like to establish that you all know each other, but I'm not gonna tell you how. I want you as a group to develop that history in a relatively short pregame brain storm. How's that gonna work? I'm gonna post a short character description of everyone based on what they put on thier CS. You will look at the person below your description,  and give a short, no more than a paragraph, description of an encounter the two of you had, maybe the two of you escaped the guard one weekend after a night of drinking, or you were high-res to kill a low level infestation of some sort,  this experience should be in the scope of level 1 adventurers, and create a positive bond between you, and the character below yours, Cheyenne, since yours is at the bottom, do yours with the top player. Once you each have posted your  blurb, we can move on to the next step. 


Ted Hundred - Human Martyred Bloodrager weilding an orcish axe, seeks vengeance against royals who killed his ancestors.

Rosalina Rivet - Tiefling Divination Wizard, orphaned by her parents, expelled by multiple schools and magical teachers, she seeks arcane secrets and keeps her promises. 

Grey Gareth - Human Shadow Oracle, this drug addicted orphan lived in the gutter for far too long, and the shadows of his past still haunt him, while the law seeks him. The light hurts his eyes and the shadows obey him. 

Millie - Elan Psychometabolist Psion, this child sized guild member was able to establish herself with her natural talents, but now seeks to enrich herself and overcome challenges outside of guild life. 

Amelie Pentagrast - Human Unchained Rogue,  that's Miss Pentagrast mind you, she searches for clues for her brothers who went missing, weeding truth from a tangles mess of dead ends.

Cheyanne Julus - Half Orc monk and follower of Irori, This Tribal looking woman in holy robes seeks self perfection and inner enlightenment through trials and overcoming challenges.

----------


## Ancient

It was all a simple misunderstanding, really. The man had paid, quite generously, for a piece of paper. What the man thought the paper promised, and what the paper really said, were another matter entirely, but it certainly wasn't Amelie's job to ensure the man was properly literate, nor was it her duty to properly explain to the man that refunds certainly not done. That is when Cheyanne intervened, simply asking what the problem was and reassuring the simpleton that it could all be worked out, like there was a cure for loutishness. THAT, was when the man, had called Miss Julus a name, a rather uncharitable name, and to mind her own, thrice-damned half blood business. So, Miss Julus promptly broke the man's jaw, and all sorts of chaos erupted. Cheyanne didn't see the knife coming for her, but I, being used to such sorts of chicanery, did. I removed the would be stabber from the fight with a well placed kick to the nethers, but unfortunately recieved a broken bottle in my side from yet another of the man's neverending supply of associates. Really, if the man had half as much brains as he did lackwits, all of this would have never transpired. Needless to say, after the fight, Cheyanne put a kind touch to the wound and all was better, and we, have been watching each others back ever since.

Miss Pentagrast, btw, will be speaking in *A nice shade of blue*

----------


## DigoDragon

It began as a dreary cold morning under fog of both weather and mind. Rose awoke with a hangover after a night of ale and potatoes, because when you're an adult, nothing really stops you from making poor life decisions. It was at the marketplace where she first met him; the pale man she mistaken at first glance for a corpse. He was, as it turned out, very much alive. The same was noticed for the shadows around him. Rose had an eye for mystical things, and a heart for a fellow guttersnipe. A few coins parted from her purse to his hand. The small act of kindness was kept quiet; Rose was not one to make theatrics of the heart and so she simply passed him the coins and then herself passed from view.

No deed goes unpunished. Their paths crossed that evening when some thugs attempted to rob Rose for walking down the wrong alley. It was dark, and Rose's spells only hindered the threat coming for her. One of them grabbed her by the brim of her big, floppy, hat. Her personal effect was yanked off, exposing small horns on top of her head. Rose's tail curled up tighter under her long skirt as she shouted for help. Then the shadows came up like a cloak and enveloped her, protecting Rose from the daggers of her assailants. There were muffled screams of fear--and the thugs fled back to the fading light. Rose leaned back against the nearby wall.

The pale man was there.

Rose took a deep breath. She rarely thought much about the shadows; tieflings were often insinuated to walk them constantly, but Rose was more about following portents. This day, the threads of fate brought her to this man. It helped that he didn't run off or point and stare. She picked up her hat and donned it carefully before reaching out to him with a gentle hand.

"Rosalina," she introduced. "Can I buy you a drink?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: For Ancient*
Show




> It was all a simple misunderstanding, really. The man had paid, quite generously, for a piece of paper. What the man thought the paper promised, and what the paper really said, were another matter entirely, but it certainly wasn't Amelie's job to ensure the man was properly literate, nor was it her duty to properly explain to the man that refunds certainly not done. That is when Cheyanne intervened, simply asking what the problem was and reassuring the simpleton that it could all be worked out, like there was a cure for loutishness. THAT, was when the man, had called Miss Julus a name, a rather uncharitable name, and to mind her own, thrice-damned half blood business. So, Miss Julus promptly broke the man's jaw, and all sorts of chaos erupted. Cheyanne didn't see the knife coming for her, but I, being used to such sorts of chicanery, did. I removed the would be stabber from the fight with a well placed kick to the nethers, but unfortunately recieved a broken bottle in my side from yet another of the man's neverending supply of associates. Really, if the man had half as much brains as he did lackwits, all of this would have never transpired. *Needless to say, after the fight, Cheyanne put a kind touch to the wound and all was better, and we, have been watching each others back ever since.*


Cheyanne is not a Paladin _yet_, in spite of what our DM said. Monk 2 so far, so no Lay on Hands.

As for the rest, I like it. Once Cheyanne's 'voice' is more familiar it will be easier to work quotes, but the basic idea is solid.

Cheyanne was never very good at meditation - "inner peace" just wasn't her thing and it took so _long_! - but she tried every morning. The mists on the edge of the woods near Kolton were particularly thick and cloying as the sun peeked over the horizon and in spite of her efforts to harden herself against the elements Cheyanne shivered. Her eyes were still closed as she tried to focus her mind and direct her thoughts inward, but the constant chill was making it difficult.

Perhaps that's why she didn't notice the three men sneaking up on her, their intent obviously hostile. The detail-oriented observer might note several bruises, a broken nose, and a jaw wired shut - all souvenirs from the previous night's barfight where Cheyanne had met Amelie. (Wait! _Miss Pentagrast_, Cheyanne would have corrected herself.) As the female monk sat and the men crept a fourth figure appeared from the woods and with some deliberately loud steps walked towards the cross-legged woman. This new figure looked like a seasoned warrior - breastplate and axe and flail - and Cheyanne opened one eye to look in his direction as he approached. 

He got to about ten yards from Cheyanne, saying nothing, just staring back over her shoulder at the trio, who had all stopped. All semblance of concentration lost, Cheyanne turned to look in the direction of the town and saw her would-be attackers. "*Oh come on! Wasn't it bad enough losing to me last night? Go home, you three - you've already ruined my morning meditation!*" she admonishes them, calling as she twists at the waste and raises an eyebrow questioningly. Looking between here and the new man, the three grumble and turn away, walking sullenly back into town.

Turning to the new man, Cheyanne rose in a short series of intermediate positions and bowed at the waist - a graceful series of movements that showed off her lean muscle and balance. "*Thank you for warning me, good sir. My name is Cheyanne Julus. Who are you?*" 

Ted Hundred answered and the two spoke for several minutes before he continued on his way into the city on private business. Cheyanne watched him go as she performed her stances and forms, memorizing his appearance, name, and the sound of his voice. She was sure she could recognize him again and repay his timely presence sometime soon...

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I must have misunderstood the character sheet, sorry about that. She's a monk, going for paladin.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

No complaints - getting to Champion of Irori is somewhat challenging. I wanted to be sure she was useful in the early levels without investing in gear she would discard at the mid levels, so went Monk first. One more level of Monk, then the Paladin levels are next (2 at least), followed by entering the PrC.

----------

